# Parents 65th anniversary.Need a bullit proof sound bar



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Saw they had their TV volume set to 9 so thought a good 65th anniversary gift would be a sound bar. Mom does not like speakers or wire and they both do good to work their AT&T Universal Remote.

My question is as my folks have a Sony BDP-BX37 and I believe it will only do bit stream with HDMI. (Also, as this is my 85-year-old parents set, with a 42" LG LED LCD TV that has only one opt dig output that would go to the sound bar of my choice.) With all I have read and gone out and auditioned I am leaning toward the JVC THBA1 or the Boston TVEEM2OB as I am looking for a one that will marry to the remote (the one my parents are using now AT&T) so they will not be confused. I also will be mounting it above the TV with a set of universal sound bar mounting brackets. I did not think the Sony 150 sounded as good and did not like the fact the IR is on the sub.
They watch Hockey, Football, Movies, and would like to play some soft music at bridge
A single Sony BD with HDMI is the only extra they have.

Your thoughts on my choices would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Props on a truly noble effort. I wish I knew more about Soundbars, but it is on my list of Components to familiarize myself with as a kinda sorta New Years Resolution. HTIB's are also on that list. 

For both, there are certainly examples that provide higher SQ and ease of use. Unfortunately, I am not certain of the best models. This soon will change. For now, my apologies for not being able to provide any meaningful recommendations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks. I also am getting a real education. Seems these things are getting popular?


----------



## ddingle (Jun 29, 2008)

We have installed a couple dozen of the Tvee20 from Boston. You need fixed audio out from the tv. Variable can kind of confuse matters. 
Generally good sounding especially with the added wireless woofer. The Tvee20 learns the volume commands from your tv remote and once set up responds to those commands. Has an auto on feature that seems to work well
We have had a failure or 2,but at $299 it seems almost too cheap. 
I suspect your parents will love it. No instructions required.
A larger model is due out in March,but perhaps the TVee20 is all they need?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yamaha have been making Sound Projectors for sometime now and have had some excellent feed back over the years, have a look  HERE


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help here folks. I found out the LG TV my parents have has only a Opt Dig out(no RCA) so the Boston is out. I have been looking real hard at the JVC TH BA1. It has had a lot of good reviews and as it is recently discontinued to make room for the new model there are some great discounts.


----------

